
TechCrunch Europas: The Finalists and the Winners - OperaLover
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/07/09/the-europas-the-winners-and-finalists/
======
dejan
It is a great list, but I have this itch. Some of the advisors are major
investors in the winners' list. Also, I don't really know what counts in, the
design, the value, the potential, number of users.

Also, seems that most of the winners have taken investments. I wonder why the
awards went to those that have somewhat put themselves on their feet with
major investments, while the others that have not, or not disclosed any have
ended up low in the list.

It's not to complain, but if Europe wants more entrepreneurs, those that start
up should be supported and preferred more than those who passed the investment
age.

Personally, I didn't even think we'll be there among the finalists, and it's
great success for a 2 months old "idea" (won't even call it a startup yet).
However, I see a lots of "investment protections" and commoditization of
startups and innovations.

However, it is the first round, hope next year it'll get bet better and more
precise why these have been chosen. I'd like to see a written opinion from the
advisors why, and disclaimers of the stake taken. Otherwise it seems like a
show for the masses, a propaganda for own investments (nothing new though) :)

